# Punch Biopsy - How do you code punch biopsies?



## kathymoon

How do you code punch biopsies?  Example, we have 4 mm lesion that is removed by punch biopsy.  How is it coded?   I appreciate any help.  Thanks


----------



## mmelcam

I believe that you just use the 11100 skin biopsy code. In the coder's desk reference book this code reads "the physician removes a biopsy sample of skin, suabcutaneous tissue, and/or mucous membrane for separately reportable histologic study under miscroscope." This doesn't specify how that biopsy is taken, therefor you should be able to use this code for punch biopsy. I hope this helps.


----------

